# U.S. Navy Seals



## FastTrax (Nov 5, 2020)

www.sealswcc.com

www.military.com/special-operations/training-to-be-a-navy-seal.html

www.navysealfoundation.org/who-we-serve/about-the-seals/

www.nationalinterest.org/blog/buzz/heres-reminder-why-us-navy-seal-team-6-unstoppable-171878

www.navysealmuseum.org

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_Navy_Seals

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seal_Team_Six


----------



## Gaer (Nov 5, 2020)

What incredible men!!!!


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 5, 2020)

Gaer said:


> What incredible men!!!!



Tough as nails. I just found out they have a museum in Jupiter Florida.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 5, 2020)

Fast, thanks for the totally awesome images and video footage!

I remember hearing about a Navy Seal in Australia, who lost his arm to a shark attack while training in Sydney Harbour, and I was just reading an article on the qualifying "night swim" navy seals are required to do, which I do not understand, because nighttime is the most dangerous time in open water where sharks are known to be. Just seems so careless to me, lacking respect and for the safety of the men.

Here's a great video you'll be sure to love. The ending is the best!


----------



## jerry old (Nov 5, 2020)

Macho Men, what else would you call them


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 5, 2020)

Amazing Seals! Thanks for the videos.


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 5, 2020)

I feel you Auntie M but I would presume that risk assessment is one of the precepts in the training template so l am quite sure that many military veterans here can attest to and that is war is Hell and the hazards encountered in battle is an occupational hazard. My dad who I guess nobody here knew he was retired Navy smiled at me when I asked him if he was ever scared and he said absolutely, so I said didn't you feel like the other sailors would call you a coward and he smiled again and said a scared man is not a coward but a man who is so brazen that he cant accept fear is a fool and dangerous to the cohesion of the unit. I would guess that military basic and special operations training has to be grueling lest the men become complacent and in war I would expect that's not acceptable.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 5, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> I feel you Auntie M but I would presume that risk assessment is one of the precepts in the training template so l am quite sure that many military veterans here can attest to and that is war is Hell and the hazards encountered in battle is an occupational hazard. My dad who I guess nobody here knew he was retired Navy smiled at me when I asked him if he was ever scared and he said absolutely, so I said didn't you feel like the other sailors would call you a coward and he smiled again and said a scared man is not a coward but a man who is so brazen that he cant accept fear is a fool and dangerous to the cohesion of the unit. I would guess that military basic and special operations training has to be grueling lest the men become complacent and in war I would expect that's not acceptable.


well, I was going to be a navy seal, but, you know, I can’t swim.


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 5, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> well, I was going to be a navy seal, but, you know, I can’t swim.



Well you could always learn in swim night by using some camo arm balloon things, lol.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 5, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> Well you could always learn in swim night by using some camo arm balloon things, lol.


What makes you think I have not tried?


----------



## Pecos (Nov 5, 2020)

Gaer said:


> What incredible men!!!!


I have known a few of them and what people don't typically realize is that these guys are also extremely smart. Most of the ones that I got to know were doing graduate work in Monterey. Drinking with them can get a bit interesting and I swore off doing that again after my second ultra nasty headache from overdoing it trying to keep up.

My son pulled Howard E Wasdin, author of "Seal Team Six" out of the water when the chopper he was in went down in the Caribbean. They were friends and in the same squadron on the USS Kennedy in the days before Howard became a seal. They were both rescue swimmers and my son did not have to go into the water since Howard had already herded the pilot and the rest of the crew into position for the hoist. It was a straight forward daylight rescue in daylight. (In a later rescue, my son had a difficult nighttime rescue in heavy seas with a wounded pilot.)

A few years ago my son and his wife flew down to South Carolina for a visit with my wife and I. Howard flew his small plane up from his home in Georgia and spent the afternoon with us before flying my son and his wife down to his home in Georgia where he is now a chiropractor. It was a very hot day and everyone was in shorts. Howard's legs were badly scarred from wounds he during an operation in Somali. (He is, of course, medically retired.) He is a character and was extremely interesting to talk to. His original book is well worth reading. His second book "Seal Team Six Outcasts" is a novel and not quite as good as the original one that was based on actual events. He was involved in some really spooky stuff.


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 5, 2020)

love and enjoy his presence Pecos for it's men like your own son that allows us to enjoy our way of life and that is a precious commodity that half the world has never experienced.


----------



## Tish (Nov 5, 2020)

That footage is amazing, thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 5, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> well, I was going to be a navy seal, but, you know, I can’t swim.


And I told them I was scared of sharks... cross me off the list.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 5, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> I feel you Auntie M but I would presume that risk assessment is one of the precepts in the training template so l am quite sure that many military veterans here can attest to and that is war is Hell and the hazards encountered in battle is an occupational hazard. My dad who I guess nobody here knew he was retired Navy smiled at me when I asked him if he was ever scared and he said absolutely, so I said didn't you feel like the other sailors would call you a coward and he smiled again and said a scared man is not a coward but a man who is so brazen that he cant accept fear is a fool and dangerous to the cohesion of the unit. I would guess that military basic and special operations training has to be grueling lest the men become complacent and in war I would expect that's not acceptable.


Many excellent points.

So creepy thinking about a night swim. You know you're being watched (whatever is lurking below). Heebie-jeebie city!


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 5, 2020)

There is a documentary on their training regiment and it is nearly impossible to complete. "Super human" may not be an adequate description of them.


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 5, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Many excellent points.
> 
> So creepy thinking about a night swim. You know you're being watched (whatever is lurking below). Heebie-jeebie city!



I heard that AM. You wanna know creepy? Google Newton Creek and Gowanus Canal and see if you'd wanna swim in that muck day or night. You didn't have to worry about Bull sharks who can exist in fresh water, snakes, jellyfish, sea wasp, stone fish or piranha fish for that matter. Well you might give a thought to contracting Hepatitis A from all the raw sewage that gushed for decades from the outflow pipes from the Brooklyn and Queens shorelines into the East River that EPA says no longer exist. Yeah that EPA. The same EPA that tampered with the air quality meters in lower Manhattan after 9/11.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 5, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> I heard that AM. You wanna know creepy? Google Newton Creek and Gowanus Canal and see if you'd wanna swim in that muck day or night. You didn't have to worry about Bull sharks who can exist in fresh water, snakes, jellyfish, sea wasp, stone fish or piranha fish for that matter. Well you might give a thought to contracting Hepatitis A from all the raw sewage that gushed for decades from the outflow pipes from the Brooklyn and Queens shorelines into the East River that EPA says no longer exist. Yeah that EPA. The same EPA that tampered with the air quality meters in lower Manhattan after 9/11.


Wow, now that's downright awful.

So sad what so many of the worlds waterways and bodies of water have come to.


----------

